# All Star Strip Poker - Girls At Work



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ihr da draußen   

ich hab das Spiel installiert, aber es startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm) !
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ?
Hab ne NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 GraKa, Direct 9X; Systemvoraussetzungen usw. passt alles .....HELP !!!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2006)

fuzzi69 am 11.12.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr da draußen
> 
> ich hab das Spiel installiert, aber es startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm) !
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ?
> Hab ne NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 GraKa, Direct 9X; Systemvoraussetzungen usw. passt alles .....HELP !!!




treiber alle aktuell, auch board usw? virenscanner aus?


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

ja, die treiber sind alle aktuell - das mit dem virenscanner hab ich noch nicht probiert.

vielleicht isses ja nur schei...e programmiert (kommt aus polen)   
man, das nervt !!!

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## ich98 (11. Dezember 2006)

fuzzi69 am 11.12.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die treiber sind alle aktuell - das mit dem virenscanner hab ich noch nicht probiert.
> 
> vielleicht isses ja nur schei...e programmiert (kommt aus polen)
> man, das nervt !!!
> ...



Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert?


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

wer oder was ist kampatibilitätsmodus ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2006)

fuzzi69 am 11.12.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wer oder was ist kampatibilitätsmodus ?




wenn es ein älteres spiel ist, dann geht das evtl. nur für win98. dann müßtest du mal rechtsklick auf die exe-datei machen und bei eigenschaften/kompatibiltität nachsehen


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

hab ich versucht ...hilft auch nicht !
das spiel ist erst im dez. rausgekommen.

danke für den tipp


----------



## JamesMark (11. Dezember 2006)

fuzzi69 am 11.12.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr da draußen
> 
> ich hab das Spiel installiert, aber es startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm) !
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ?
> Hab ne NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 GraKa, Direct 9X; Systemvoraussetzungen usw. passt alles .....HELP !!!




schon arm sich so nen Spiel zu kaufen loel....XD
musste ich mal sagen


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

für solche kommentare gibts andere foren   
man, das hilft mir jetzt auch nicht ...tztz


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

auch ohne virenscanner läuft das olle spiel nicht !
ich schick den mist wieder zurück


----------



## JamesMark (11. Dezember 2006)

Ja sry musste ich aber sagen ^^


Also ist das Spiel von einem polnischen Entwickler..oder is das Spiel selber nur in Polen gekauft?


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

musste nen gutschein einlösen   

is wohl ein polnisches produkt, bei amazon gekauft


----------



## doceddy (11. Dezember 2006)

ob es auch modder für dieses spiel geben wird   

haste schon versucht das game einfach neuzuinstallieren?


----------



## fuzzi69 (11. Dezember 2006)

ja, hab's sogar auf C installiert   
ich google einfach mal weiter ....vielleicht find ich noch was.

danke für euere mühe (und gemoser)


----------



## JamesMark (11. Dezember 2006)

fuzzi69 am 11.12.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hab's sogar auf C installiert
> ich google einfach mal weiter ....vielleicht find ich noch was.
> 
> danke für euere mühe (und gemoser)




loel danke danke danke....das Spiel ist aus Polen.kannste eigentlich vergessen...womöglich ist die Sprache auhc noch Polnisch... XD
Kauf die lieber nen anderes Spiel...oder nen anständiges Album aus Polen....bekommt man da schon billig...

in google wirst nicht viel finden..soviel kaufen sich so ein spiel nämlich nicht *spaß* xDD hihi ach bin ich heute gut drauf


----------

